# Changing PCD from 5x105



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This might be of some use to you. Back when I lived in LA, I knew a guy who ran a machine shop and machined rims for people. I brought him a set of Audi A4 Sport 17x7.5 rims I wanted to put on my 95 Regal. These were 5x112, and I needed 5x115. He machined the center bore and bolt holes and pressed in inserts for my specific bolt pattern. It was an excellent fit and cost me $25 per wheel. Once I wore down the OEM 235/45/17s, I put some 245/45/17s on there, which fit the wheel arches better and look more aggressive. 


























If you can find someone to do the same for a set of wheels, it may be cheaper than retrofitting a different hub or using an adapter.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

^ Good idea! 

It has been a frustrating task for me to find wheels for the cruze. Here in miami there are lots of shops that will sell the rim but with blank bolt plate, and then you just pick out the wheels you want and drill on the bolt pattern you need. 

But ofcourse, its about $50 more per wheel... Plus the tires which i would need to upgrade to 18s.

(sigh)


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The machining of holes can only be done cleanly when the pcd is relatively close such as the example above. But if u wanted a wheel with a pcd of 5x114.3 the variance is too large and the face of the wheel will suffer from noticable scars.

There are a few techniques for this process which also involve refilling old holes and redrilling new ones but then u have to get the wheel refinished which adds even more cost to the project. All depends how far u wanna go.

I cant recall which pcd the overseas Cruze uses but i believe it was a commonly used one. But is the hub swappable?


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

I've asked around a bit - I was hoping maybe Cobalt hubs, or Saturn Aura or Astra bits would work, but so far my research indicates no, and I haven't gotten out to a junkyard to see things in person. It could be done though, at least potentially - my dad had a 97 Tahoe running Chevelle hubs because the wheel choices are much better for that pattern than the GM full size 5 on 5". It's just a matter of finding a hub that works and the right spacer bearings.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Can we fit the hubs from the Aussie diesel CDX Cruze on the other trim levels?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the diesel Cruzes use 5 x 115 while Gasoline Cruzes use 5 x 105.

...see this Aussie flyer: http://csadirect.com.au/pdf/Bulletins/ProductBulletin-53-Motorvatr-forCruze.pdf


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

5x114*

That's why I want the diesel hubs on my ECO, then I can have a wider range of wheel choices, I just don't know if it would fit!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Buy some and try it out. We need a guinea pig, thanks


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing actually been looking at wheels for my toy, it then began my depression when I started trying for the Cruze... If we could swap out the hubs, some quick searches revealed that info on the 'foreign' diesel 5x114.....tons of wheel options. Would be worth the extra money for the near limitless wheel options


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

When you do this, I'd recommend proceeding with caution. You will need to determine if they bolt up to the same knuckles that ours does as well as the offset created and also ensure that the brake rotors line up correctly as well and that they too have the correct offset to stay within the caliper brackets. You'll need to ensure that this is correct for both front and rear wheels. 

Anyone want to drop $100+ on a single wheel bearing to figure out of it would work?


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

I've actually been thinking about an entire spindle swap. I'm planning to go to the junkyard tomorrow with my dad. I'm gonna pull the front wheel tonight and make some measurements on my spindle, and then tomorrow I'll look for a Delta car (Cobalt, G5, Astra) and check out its spindle. If it looks reasonable close and passes the common sense test, I'll buy one and see if I can actually fit it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Snuze said:


> I've actually been thinking about an entire spindle swap. I'm planning to go to the junkyard tomorrow with my dad. I'm gonna pull the front wheel tonight and make some measurements on my spindle, and then tomorrow I'll look for a Delta car (Cobalt, G5, Astra) and check out its spindle. If it looks reasonable close and passes the common sense test, I'll buy one and see if I can actually fit it.


Keep in mind spring rate here. The Cruze Eco is fairly light as it is, but the 1.4L Turbo motor makes it even lighter. The block is iron, but it is hollow in many areas and the cylinder head is aluminum. You may discover that you'll have increased ride height if you don't do plenty of research ahead of time.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wouldnt risk it boats, Im probably just gunna wait and see what makes it to North America......For now, I'm going to plastidip my RS rims black and see how it turns out. I know a lot of members wanna see the RS rims plasti dipped. Pics will be posted ASAP, currently working on my coilovers!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm considering just getting the KMC Rockstars...lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd give it some more time guys. This is GM's best selling car and will probably continue to be GM's best selling car for a while now. The aftermarket for wheels should open up pretty quickly.


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm not worried about spring rate since that's determined by the spring/strut assembly. I intend to leave that stock. What I'm more concerned with is steering geometry - the old and new spindles need to have the same tie rod attachment points and same axis of rotation, same scrub radius, etc. honestly, it's a long shot and I'll say flat out it most likely will *NOT* work. But I think it's worth at least a bit of research.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd only put wheels on the car if they were under 15 lbs. Otherwise, aftermarket wheels on a cheap car screams financial irresponsibility to me....just my 2.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> I'd only put wheels on the car if they were under 15 lbs. Otherwise, aftermarket wheels on a cheap car screams financial irresponsibility to me....just my 2.


Problem is a lot of people that can afford more are driving this car for its fuel economy... Spending a few bucks on rims is well worth it to me


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

limited360 said:


> Problem is a lot of people that can afford more are driving this car for its fuel economy... Spending a few bucks on rims is well worth it to me


I guess if you're more concerned with looks than performance. I certainly won't be sacrificing unsprung weight for a more flashy rim. Good luck finding a lighter wheel than the 17" Eco wheel. I rotated my tires on Sunday and I seriously felt like I could juggle these things.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I guess if you're more concerned with looks than performance. I certainly won't be sacrificing unsprung weight for a more flashy rim. Good luck finding a lighter wheel than the 17" Eco wheel. I rotated my tires on Sunday and I seriously felt like I could juggle these things.


I am a ricer at heart I guess... 


I will sacrifice a little performance and fuel economy for a better looking rim... I hate the way the rims look on the ECO...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, WAY off topic fellas. Lets get back on track...

Even though the cruze is a high selling model, until other vehicles using the same pcd are sold and on a high scale, u will not see the aftermarket blow up with many options.

Right now 4x100 and 5x114.3 run the show. Most every aftermarket wheel is drilled for these holes.

I have found though that there are more 5x105 wheels available in europe due to the vauxhall/opel cars sold there with this pcd. Fortunately some retailers out there do offer global shipping. Ive been compiling a list of these wheels and i'll make a sticky thread soon for easy reference.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How much would freight be? $200 and a month to deliver? You can get any rim you want machined to the cruze's specs for less than that. The value starts to drop significantly when the cost of freight gets close to or exceeds the price of getting a wheel custom machined.

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

I just realized we are not only talking about wheels but changing the hubs, we are so desperate to get the almighty "bling blang!"


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

for the money you gonna spend on hubs and parts to then buy another set of wheel you could just get some high end wheels custom drilled for you ie rotiforms are like 300 a piece and there sick rims,works wheels are like 500 a rim.how much is new hubs 150-200 a wheel then your spending 800 for a set of used wheels your spending about the same and that 800 will get you some knock off volks just spend the money and get the real thing


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You can get any rim you want machined to the cruze's specs for less than that.


Not any rim. And not without defacing it.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I had no idea this thread was going to pack so much entertainment value when I first clicked on it lol. Never have i seen before on any car forum people trying to lecture others on financial responsibilities, funny stuff...
> 
> Guess what, I'm that guy who spends $3,500 on wheels for a car with only a $7000 blue book value (see my sig), while still making car payments on my Cruze and top it off I live in the hood. If it weren't for buying car parts I'd blow all my money on drugs and hookers and I'm not the least bit worried if some stranger on the internet thinks its irresponsible. If you earn your own money you're free to spend it any way that makes you happy.
> 
> Since full spindle swaps have been mentioned, how about a new Regal gs? Not sure what their bolt pattern is but their front suspension design is very similar to the Cruze and they come stock with very nice Brembo brakes and nice looking forged 18" wheels.



Now that is what I am talking about!!!


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

limited360 said:


> Now that is what I am talking about!!!


That's funny, it's what I was talking about to!!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Skilz, that's a good point- the Regal's pattern is a 5x120 if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

talk about random...

some pretty good information on here but very irrelevant to putting wheels on your car. I'd recommend someone start a financial thread as i'm sure there are many that would be interested in something like that and I see there are many young at heart here that could share their knowledge/experience.

so about this sticky on wheel choices, when will we be seeing it?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Snuze said:


> Well in the name of financial responsibility, I'm trying to do this with junkyard parts. By my reckoning, I can get 2 spindles, hubs, rotors and calipers for well under $200. That way I can not only get more wheel options, but I can improve the one thing about the car I really dislike - the brakes. Plus I like getting to go walk the junkyard and search for treasure, and I love the challenge of trying to see what I can make.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to work with my dad to finish up a job, then we're going to the junkyard to take a peek at what's available.


Before you go, I would recommend finding mounting and bolt patterns for your strut mounts as well as the type of balljoints used for the front suspension. The difficulty may be finding something that works for both the front and the rear. I think its awesome that you're trying to do this, and if you happen to find something that works, you'll be giving us some great information. 



Mick said:


> talk about random...
> 
> some pretty good information on here but very irrelevant to putting wheels on your car. I'd recommend someone start a financial thread as i'm sure there are many that would be interested in something like that and I see there are many young at heart here that could share their knowledge/experience.
> 
> so about this sticky on wheel choices, when will we be seeing it?


I do think this information is relevant especially for younger people. I wish someone had told me what I've been reading in this thread 6 years ago. I'm still paying for my mistakes while I was in college. 

I'm sure a Moderator could split this topic and move the financial responsibility related threads into a new thread in the off-topic section. It has been going quite well and the level of respect and maturity people have for each other in this forum is admirable.


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, should have mentioned that I'm going to yank a wheel and make some measurements like the strut mountin points, overall height, distance from center to steering pickup. I've also thought about the rear, not sure what I'm going to do back there yet. But I'll take it one problem at a time.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

OK, as mod and OP to this thread can we stay on the technical aspects of a possible hub/spindle retrofit? Good intentions aside, you guys are FAR off topic. This was a mechanical question, not a moral or financial question.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boats4life said:


> OK, as mod and OP to this thread can we stay on the technical aspects of a possible hub/spindle retrofit? Good intentions aside, you guys are FAR off topic. This was a mechanical question, not a moral or financial question.


As a mod, can you split the topic and move the off-topic sections into a new thread in the off-topic section of the forum?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll see what i can do.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ok, it's kinda chopped up since some of the posts were on BOTH topics, but the new thread is here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-o...al-responsibility-relation-modifications.html


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

boats4life said:


> Ok, it's kinda chopped up since some of the posts were on BOTH topics, but the new thread is here:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-o...al-responsibility-relation-modifications.html



Edited my first post to not get people lost...


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

So I had a bit of a set back. As I mentioned, I went to work with dad and we were going to finish a project up and then head to the junkyard. Well what should have been a 1 hour project ended up taking about 4, and we ran out of time. I'm going to try to go tomorrow but the weather isnt looking very friendly. Hopefully it will work out.


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Status update: Weather was uncooperative today, so I'm going to shoot for Friday of this week. That is all.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you find out!


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been studying the diagrams online - a complete spindle swap from a Cobalt or other Delta car would be the easiest since it would bring over hubs, brakes, everything. But first I have to verify everything bolts up, i.e. the struts at the top and ball joints at the bottom. ABS also has to be compatible (I actually ran into an issue with an old truck I had where the steering knuckles were all the same mechanically but used different ABS sensors in certain years). And even of it all bolts up, I have to make sure it's drivable and that the alternate spindles don't affect the steering and handling geometry. 

The other option is a hub swap. The Delta I and Delta II cars both use the three bolt style hubs. I'd have to see if they are spaced the same. The ABS issue still applies here too. Also need to check and make sure the bearing assemblies fit in the Cruze knuckles. Then I need to check out the offset of the hub face and see how much it changes. Of course even if this is all good, I have to make sure I can find a way to adapt the Delta I brakes (My goal is Cobalt SS/TC Brembos). 

Either way, I have my work cutout for me, but it actually won't be as hard as it sounds, mostly just making measurement checks. My dream come true would be that the yard has a wrecked Cruze as well as a wrecked Cobalt LT or better (the LS cars like my old Balt were 4 lug). Then I could disassemble both and play mix n match and check fits on the spot. I've put a lot of thought into this, just need to see what happens now. I love stock part combos though, it's so much fun to see what a manufacturer could have made from the parts bin.


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, a little update here. 

I've been to 4 junkyards in the last week. Three are kind of small, and they only had base model 4 lug cars (Cobalts and Ions). The fourth (which is huge) had a few Cobalt SS Supercharged cars, but all had their brakes and suspensions cannibalized already, so I couldn't find anything useful. 

I suppose I could yank a front spindle/hub and rear hub from the 4 lug car to test fit, but I don't really want to spend the money on something that isn't going to be useful to me. I'll be heading back to the junkyard (the one that had the SS's) sooner or later to help my dad pull some parts for his truck, so I'm hoping they will have some new stuff that will be useful to me.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

How much did they want for you to pull the 4 lug assemblies?


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

I have changed til PCD to 5x112 on my Cruze. I have installed 22" rims on my car. And my wheels are 9x22" Asanti (5x112)

Here is what I did:
First i tried with sparepart form other cars like the Opel Astra J, Diesel model (5x115). The Cruze, Diesel model (5x115) and the Ople Mirera (5x110). None of them mached the car or the driveshafts. 

So after failing to find a replacement unit I took my own parts and CNC milled the 5x112 pattern on top of my 5x105. So now are the 5 holes 3,5 mm wider then before. (Se the changes in picture 4 and 7). Then I cleaned to holes and the bolts and welded then in place while screwed into a rim. On picture 8 the PCD is 5x112. I milled the holes bigger in the brakes as well!

Here is some pictures:

























































Hope that helps you! 

Peace here from Denmark

Best regards

Klaus Gejl
[email protected]


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

May just be me, but that looks like the least safe way to do that that I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing, but I think I'd rather drill completely new holes offset from the original ones...


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

It blows my mind that someone would remove a set of Forged Aluminum Alcoa Eco wheels and install anything else. There isnt a wheel out there right now that can hold a candle to this wheel. Removing the wheels off of the Eco is like drawing a Sharpie moustache on the Mona Lisa.


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

boats4life said:


> May just be me, but that looks like the least safe way to do that that I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing, but I think I'd rather drill completely new holes offset from the original ones...


The only place to drill holes is where i drilled new holes. And after the bolts are welded into place, there is no problem with stength isues!


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> It blows my mind that someone would remove a set of Forged Aluminum Alcoa Eco wheels and install anything else. There isnt a wheel out there right now that can hold a candle to this wheel. Removing the wheels off of the Eco is like drawing a Sharpie moustache on the Mona Lisa.


Mine is not an ECO!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> It blows my mind that someone would remove a set of Forged Aluminum Alcoa Eco wheels and install anything else. There isnt a wheel out there right now that can hold a candle to this wheel. Removing the wheels off of the Eco is like drawing a Sharpie moustache on the Mona Lisa.


This post is full of win!



KlausGejl said:


> Mine is not an ECO!


Then get some! There are usually some for sale in the FS section.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> It blows my mind that someone would remove a set of Forged Aluminum Alcoa Eco wheels and install anything else. There isnt a wheel out there right now that can hold a candle to this wheel. Removing the wheels off of the Eco is like drawing a Sharpie moustache on the Mona Lisa.


There are tons of wheels out there that are lighter and potentially stronger than the Eco wheels, the problem is that they cost real money and it seems the majority of Cruze owners are cheap. Just about any company out there that makes forged racing wheels will drill you any pcd you want. CCW just made some 3 lug wheels for a customer with a smart car last month...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Sometimes, the problem isn't being cheap, just not having the money, lol.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Correct, if you don't have an Eco. That's why I specifically stated Eco wheels. And "better" is a generic term. You will be extremely hard pressed to find anything better than the Alcoa brand. I don't know CCW, however they "look" better than some of the crap that I've seen installed so far. But removing Forged Eco wheels for a chrome set of American Racing or Cragars. Someone needs their head examined. Again, just my $0.02


----------



## philabraham (Jun 2, 2013)

hi, the 2.0ltz diesels are 5x114 and the 1.8ltz benzine is 5x105(here in asia) this is **** for me cos i cant find any rims that i like,, that can fit my car. is there any way round this? is it impossible to change? whats my options? 
advise is very welcome
phil


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone confirmed the US/Canada Cruze Diesel uses the same 5x105 pattern as the regular Cruze? I can't imagine why it wouldn't, but it might be worth a look.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Has anyone confirmed the US/Canada Cruze Diesel uses the same 5x105 pattern as the regular Cruze? I can't imagine why it wouldn't, but it might be worth a look.


I remembered there's a Cruze TD here at work, so I just went down into the garage and measured it. Measuring from center to center on opposing studs it measured about 110mm, and my Eco measures about 100mm (I say about because it's not an accurate measurement, just an eyeball).

THE CRUZE TD APPEARS TO HAVE THE SAME 5x115 PCD AS THE FOREIGN CRUZE DIESELS.

(Sorry if this is not news...)


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> I remembered there's a Cruze TD here at work, so I just went down into the garage and measured it. Measuring from center to center on opposing studs it measured about 110mm, and my Eco measures about 100mm (I say about because it's not an accurate measurement, just an eyeball).
> 
> THE CRUZE TD APPEARS TO HAVE THE SAME 5x115 PCD AS THE FOREIGN CRUZE DIESELS.
> 
> (Sorry if this is not news...)


I have a US cruze diesel and I'm pretty sure you're right, 5x115...but I haven't bought new rims so I can say I'm 100% sure.


----------

